# Loona is retching but nothing but clear liquid/saliva comes out



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another day another problem...Loona has come out from the outdoors in mid afternoon and is not feeling 100%. She has been retching from time to time but nothing but clear liquid/saliva is coming out. She is not eating or drinking and since afternoon has not gone to the litter tray. She is not lethargic but prefers to stay out of the sight. She is still interested in her favourite treats but I'm not sure if I should give her any. I talked to my Husband and we decided to take her to Vets tomorrow or Tuesday the latest if the symptoms do not stop. I was thinking about any ways to help her and the research said to give her some Vaseline or butter? do not have Vaseline and unfortunately it is Sunday evening so butter would be the one in my fridge. But would that help her???


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

You should probably take her to the vet in the morning rather than waiting. Sounds like it might be something she ate while she was out, maybe? How is her breathing?


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Her breathing seems to be normal unfortunately I can not go to vets in the morning as I have busy day at work and few meetings.. and my type of job does not allow me to reschedule the meetings due to unwell cat (I would love to do that but unfortunately I am not able to do so)


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

My vet allows me to drop my pets off first thing in the morning and pick them up later in the day. Would that be possible for you?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Butter (or Vaseline) are recommended as home remedies if the cause of the retching is that the cat is trying to throw up a hairball. That doesn't seem to be the case for your cat, so I doubt giving her butter will help. In fact, many cats are intolerant toward dairy products, so butter might make her sick again. There can be various reasons for her to throw up, but the fact that she's throwing up clear liquid suggests her stomach is otherwise empty. I'd try to get her to eat something...perhaps put a few treats on top of some wet food and see if that motivates her. 

If you're unable to take her to the vet tomorrow (and you can't drop her off in the morning, as suggested by Mom of 4), then I'd at least try to phone your vet in the morning to see if he has any suggestions for the interim. I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just a quick update: in the morning Loona appeared to be brighter and had some food. Prefered not to give her to much so she just had half a wet food pouch and some treats which she ate happily. She also demanded to go outside but I decided against that to keep her in the house and let her use litter tray. She also played a little with her toy so I hope she is slowly recovering. I am going to be spot checking her soon and hopefully she will be OK if not visit to Vet is a must!


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Spot checked Loona just few minutes ago... she had been sleeping on my sofa but could not see any dried liquid or vomit on my floor panels. She had also eaten more food and few of her treats. So far so good! My Husband will be back in 1 hr so hopefully he will check on her as soon as he gets home. Also spend 15 minutes with her and observed no retching (yesterday it was quite frequent) so hopefully she got better!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Clear liquid or froth isn't a good thing. One of mine had similar symptoms and it became serious. I'd really take her to the Vet asap.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If she goes outside, it's possible she ate something she shouldn't have (spoiled food, etc.). Dave is right, in that vomiting clear liquid can be a sign of a problem. But, just like with humans, it can also mean that the cat's stomach is empty (i.e., she'd already thown up outside) but she still has an upset stomach. So, she continues to vomit, but only clear liquid emerges, since her stomach contents are now empty. In your situation I'd likely put a quick call into the vet to see what he/she says, and keep an eye on Loona for any other signs of ill-health or any further vomiting. I would also keep her inside for a day or so, in order to keep a better eye on her. I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Its another morning and Loona has been clear of any vomits for over 15 hours! She has been eating as normal and seems to be very playful so hopefully all that was wrong has passed! She is still being observed to make sure it does not return. Thanks everyone for the help! If it occurs again I will be more prepared!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------

